

The Invisible Touchscreen iPhone Is Now A Reality - jsimoes
http://jaxov.com/2011/05/the-invisible-touchscreen-iphone-is-now-a-reality/

======
IvoDankolov
I wonder whether this has any practical use. Touch screens already remove
physical feedback and it's very hard to use them with your eyes closed when
you can't confirm your actions in any other way than looking, unless you have
accessibility software. Now, with this "invisible touch screen", not only can
you not see the phone, but instead of moving your fingers on a smooth surface,
you use something that is neither smooth or comfortable and it certainly isn't
the same shape as an iPhone screen.

Besides all that, when the technology can detect any gesture, why limit
ourselves to arbitrarily tapping our hand. It would be a lot more useful to
just bind a few simple gestures to features that you use often.

~~~
jsimoes
I guess your last point says pretty much everything.. What is interesting is
not what they show here, but what can be done with it.

